# rams and blue eyes?????



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i am new to cichlid keeping and was wondering if i could keep a pair of rams and a pair of blue eyed cichlids together. the tank would be a 29 gallon that i used, and failed, to make a brackish tank :sad: oh well, it probably happens to all of us. oh, btw i cant pronounce anything so how do i pronounce cichlid?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

i think that would work okay. both are small and peaceful species so i think it will work.

the pronunciation of cichlid is sick-lid.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Which species of blue-eyes were you planning on?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

there are different species? wow i really am dumb when it comes to cichlids. the site i found said that the Blue Eyes scientific name was _Archocentrus spilurus_
Here's the links for the rams and Blue Eyes

Blue-eye Cichlid
www.americancichlids.com/blueeye.htm

Blue and Gold Ram
www.americancichlids.com/rams.htm


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

oh also, does anyone have an idea of what i could use for decorations (live plants, rocks, driftwood etc.)?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Aaaah, you meant blue-eyed cichlids. There is a whole family of fish called blue-eyes (related to rainbowfish).


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

ohhhhh, i knew that (NOT)


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

anyone know what i could use for decorations in this setup?


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

also, could i put any inverts with *just* the rams or *just* the blue eyes?


----------

